# 2006 Felt F75



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just purchased a felt f75 with a couple of upgrades ritchey stem, and new seat (originals included). The bike came with a few extras, wireless cateye and a couple other things. I am excited to get the last couple things I need and get riding as soon as possible, probably tomorrow morning!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy the ride. Dig the colors, black and yellow is awesome.


----------



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, the black and yellow is one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Excellent bike. I've ridden the exact model for 2 years now and have been very pleased with it. I recently bought a Felt AR4, so my F75 is now my commuter/rain bike. Thinking it was going to rain on us during our club ride this morning, I grabbed the F and managed to be the first to the top of a certain hill we sprint on. I just wish I could somehow convert it to a cross bike, but not enough clearance.


----------



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have ridden it for about 30 miles total now (day 2 owning this bike, a little sore in the seat area), and I love this bike. the fit is phenomenal and the bike is FAST. I am new to road biking, but i figure that averaging around 20 mph at a reasonable effort (plenty to spare) is pretty decent for literally my first full day on a road bike. Can't be happier.


----------



## brown2404 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am looking at buying this same year/model. Mostly stock, but with clip on aerobars included. I am pretty new to all this and I was wondering what a fair price would be. It is in very good shape and has been riden about 700 miles.


----------



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got this set up for 650 with everything (look keo pedals, new stem, and saddle included). I found this to be a very fair price. He took care of it well and it too only had under 1000 miles on it. I would probably offer in the 600 dollar range. and be sure to swap the pedals if they are stock (they get a very bad review for accidental unclipping). The bike is awesome and I have many miles on it by now and still love it. I would start the offering lower and work up to see what kind of deal you can get. I wouldn't go too far over 600 or you could find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet bike!!! I like the paint...


----------



## brown2404 (Jul 29, 2009)

I just bought the same bike pictured above off of ebay. The yellow on the bike stands out a little bit more than in the picture but not much. I need to replace the tape on the handle bars, and I was thinking about going with yellow to match the accents. Does anyone think this would be a good look or should I just stick with the black?


----------



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

I briefly considered yellow bar tape, but I think finding the right yellow would be difficult and might overwhelm the yellow accents on the bike, I decided to keep it simple with black bar tape. If you try yellow tape I would very much like to see it, so post a pic if you do. When do you get the bike delivered?


----------



## brown2404 (Jul 29, 2009)

It was delivered yesterday. Its in great shape and I can't wait to ride it. 

I did run into one problem. The guy who sold me the bike did not ship the cleats to go with the peddals. These are the stock pedals that came on the bike. Are cleats universal? Will they have some that work with my peddals at the bike shop?


----------



## dcb0724 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would recommend changing the pedals if you can afford it, the stock ones are not well rated (accidental, and dangerous unclipping has been reported, not much experience with them though). If you can't get new pedals AND cleats, just go to the lbs and ask them for proper cleats, they should be able to hook you up. cleats are definitely not universal, they fit the specific type of pedal. go ask about them. put up some pictures!! I hope you have a good time and ride a lot. Great bike you should love it. congrats


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

be careful, man, the pedals on those models were notorious for not fitting the cleats. 

go ahead and switch em out for a decent pair of shimano's ...60 bucks and you're locked in.


----------

